# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  CAMOTE DESHIDRATADO (Harina, Cubos y Hojuelas)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Estamos en capacidad de ofrecer camote deshidratado para industrias. Podemos ofrecer el producto en harina, en cubos o en hojuelas. La empresa cuenta certificaciones BPM (Buenas Prácticas de Manufactura), HACCP (Análisis de Peligros y Control de Puntos Críticos) y SQF 2000 (Aseguramiento de la Calidad en Alimentos), otorgadas por SGS Internacional; y certificaciones orgánicas USDA, EU y JAS, otorgados por Control Union del Peru SAC (SKAL). 
Solicita tu ficha técnica y cotización.  *¡Precios de Fábrica! * DSC04311.jpg DSC04281.jpg DSC04303.jpg DSC04299.jpg DSC04287.jpgTemas similares: maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Ajo deshidratado maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Vendo Aguaymanto Deshidratado Servicio de Deshidratado y Molienda

----------

ALBERTO MORALES

----------


## Luis Garcia P.

Estimado Bruno, 
Solicito mas información en precios y disponibilidad de produccion, Asi como la ficha tecnica del producto.  
Quedo a la espera de su gentil respuesta. 
Luis Garcia Pumasupa.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Luis: 
¿Cuánto necesitarías para empezar?, porque tenemos producto en stock y a buen precio. ¿Lo necesitas en harina o puede ser en hojuelas?... 
Te paso los precios, cantidades disponibles y ficha técnica a tu correo. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Contamos con 8 TM de camote deshidratado en rodajas listas para entrega. El producto se encuentra en Lurín (Lima).  *Precio EXW: S/.2.80 + IGV x Kg.*  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe

----------


## ALBERTO MORALES

Contaran con almidon de camote y hrina de camote? 1
 fcl 20

----------


## rouillon

Hola Bruno: agradecere envies las fichas tecnicas y dejarme saber si puedes ofrecer rodajas y dice de banano organico. Saludos Ricardo R

----------

